#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  20 jaar jubileum gospel groep

## PeTAR

Gisteren hadden we in een kerk een concert van het koor waar ik geluidtechnicus bij ben.

Het opbouwen was een ware rampvanwege het constant op de neus zitten van de beheerder. 

Op een gegeven moment werd zelfs *zonder* toestemming de stoppenkast opengemaakt van de licht jongen om te kijken of daarin alles correct was.

Tevens werd bij ons een verlangkabel afgekeurd vanwege het feit dat daar een wandcontact (4 punts) doos op zat... met een NETTE achterkant. Dus niet eentje die openlagof met plakband. Gewoon eentje die netjes achtergewerkt is.
Mag een beheerder van een pand dit verbieden? En wie kan mij meer vertellen hier over? Want ik stond echt verbouwereerd er van...

Verder hierbij wat foto's:





Helaas heb ik geen oplossing kunnen vinden voor het hengel probleem zoals eerder al eens is aangekaart bij een andere topic van musical Groep 8.

Wel hadden we nu een andere set geluid, namelijk de Actor set van HK.
Deze is mij erg goed bevallen.

Verder gebruik gemaakt van een draadloze handmic. van Senheiser uit de G2 serie.

Het licht werd gedaan door een goede kennis van me. Gebruik gemaakt van:
- 12 par long
- 8 pinspots
- 6 colorchancers
- 8 onbekende lampen voor mij voor frontlicht
- en een rookmachine
- 2soort van blinders

----------


## DjFlo

Zie ik het nou verkeerd of buigt die truss erg door? beetje rechts van het midden?

En die pinspots waren die echt nodig?

groeten

floris

----------


## PeTAR

truss boog idd door... zat er helaas al in. Hij kon niet aan een andere komen helaas.

De werking van de pinspots kwam er helaasniet goed uit vanwege de limiet die we haddne voor rook gebruik. Eerst waren we van plan 2 te gebruiken om het podium goed te kunnen vullen. 

Maar van de beheerder mocht er maar minimaal gebruik gemaakt worden, vanwege de brandmelders...

----------


## jurjen_barel

Waarom heb je de sunstrips verschoven van de T4's ingehangen? Het ziet er zo... 'willekeurig' uit.  :Frown: 

En je horizon zou wel wat strakker kunnen door een buis oid onderaan de bevestigen.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door PeTAR_
> 
> 1) truss boog idd door... zat er helaas al in. 
> 2) Hij kon niet aan een andere komen helaas.



1) Dat heb je al gauw bij dit soort van interne-buisjes koppelingen:
de gaten lubberen uit tot ovaal. :Frown: 
Maar als je dan ook nog veel 1m en 2m deeltjes [8D] in een overspanning gebruikt is de doorbuiging eigenlijk al aanwezig voordat er één spotje aangehangen wordt!  :Big Grin: (Dit is leuke truss voor in een autoshowroon of een winkeletalage, maar voor dit soort werk eigenlijk foute - maar wel goedkope - tr**p.[V]) 
2) Dat geloof ik niet. In Nederland liggen vele vele kilometers van echte (conische koppelingen) truss in de verhuur. 
Ik denk eerder dat "hij" niet meer budget had dan om dit te huren... [:I]

----------


## PeTAR

Ik laat me niet uit over de prijs waarvoor wij hem hebben ingehuurd, maar deze was laag.

Hij is een beginnende persoon in dit segment met eigen apparatuur. Uit de hand gelopen hobby om het zo te noemen.
Ben allang blij dat we het zo hebben kunnen doen.

Wat betreft die sunstrips, die hingen in het midden van de truss... zodat ze het geheel pakte:


Maar graag zou ik op de vragen in mijn openinspost nog antwoord krijgen. Zijn mensen hier met ervaring in dat segment?

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Hallo, 

grappige foto reportage, maar daar blijft het dan ook bij. 

Jij vraagt of een beheerder het recht heeft om dingen af te keuren ? 

JA !

Hij is immers beheerder van het pand en heeft dus de eind verantwoording. Of zijn beslissingen altijd stavigen met eventuele wetgeving ? Tja, hij is en blijft de beheerder, dus heb je naar hem te luisteren. 

Je truss ? deco truss die NIET gebruikt zou mogen worden in deze branche ! En of hij nu goedkoop was bij het inhuren ? Bull ! Als die deco truss omlaag dondert op je koor, heb je alsnog een wettelijk probleem ! En dan is het geen beheerder meer die komt zeuren, maar een Arbo inspecteur gevolgd door een rechter ! Met als verwijt, laksigheid !

Je speakers staan VOOR het podium, VOOR de artiesten,dus publiek moet OM de speakers heenkijken ???
Had ze naar weerzijde van het podium geschoven en iedereen had vrij zicht gehad !~


Qua uitstraling van het podium vind ik het een zooitje, hobbybob uitstraling, witte bekabeling, geen moeite genomen om het een rustige uitstraling te geven in een pand dat dat normaal gesproken verdient !

----------


## MarkRombouts

Ik zie op de foto's ook geen Actor setje staan eigenlijk, of heb je het met maar één subwoofer per kant opgesteld ?

----------


## PeTAR

Ja het is een HOBBY koor ja... en als je wist hoeveel moeite ik heb moeite doen om dit alvoor elkaar te krijgen.

En laten we aub niet meer praten over witte bekabeling. Ik vind die discussie voor niks waard. Dat is ieder zijn smaak. Tevens is wit wel beter wat betreft veiligheid.

Die box set mocht VANWEGE de veiligheid niet aan de zijkant van het podium neer zetten. Dus vandaar dat hij voor het podium staat.

En idd het was een zooitje omdat ik totaal geen tijd heb gehad om alles netjes neer te leggen. Dit allemaal door al dat gedoe met de beheerder wat in totaal meer dan 2 uur van de opbouw tijd had gekost!! Terwijl ik veel dingen van te voren had aangekaart wat er ging gebeuren.

Ik geloof dat ik beter niet meer met dit soort dingen hier kan aankomen omdat hier proffesionele dingen blijkbaar meer worden gewaardeerd dan hobby kip dingen. Ik vind dat er meer respect moet zijn voor dit soort dingen.

Wij kunnen ons niet veroorloven dat we voor 1500 euro een goede proffesionele licht-geluid show gaan inhuren. Das is echt geen doen in onze sector. Ik ben er trots op wat ik heb bereikt, maar ging wel met een kater weg omdat ik niet tevreden was hoe het was gelopen. 

Proffesioneel of niet, maar iedereen van het koor en het publiek ging met een goed gevoel die zaal uit.

----------


## Dr. Edie

Het valt wel mee,

Op het podium zelf is een zooitje misschien, maar dat zie je vaak. Witte kabels is ieder zijn smaak (ik liever alleen zwart).

Hoezo mocht dat speakersetje niet naast het podium? Ik vind het echt een hele vreemde zaak waarom dat voor de veiligheid niet zou mogen :s

En die truss; dat kan VIND IK echt niet; zeker bij zo'n koor,het hoeft maar te gaan breken, dan heb je echt een probleem.. Ik vraag me ook een beetje af of de statieven het zooitje ruim houden konden?

Hoelang hadden jullie om op te bouwen? In principe zou dit toch wel binnen een uurtje of 2 staan moeten, als je ruim van te voor komt heb je genoeg tijd om de puntjes op de i te zetten.

Zo'n show kan altijd eens voorkomen uit o.a. tijdgebrek, maar bij elke show probeer ik het toch steeds beter te doen en te leren van mijn fouten. Kabels, zeker op zo'n druk podium, lekker aftapen b.v. Ik zag foto's van een eerdere show van je, en vond ik ook niet helemaal super.. Next time misschien wat meer aandacht besteden?  :Smile:

----------


## test12

Ik heb ook nog wel een mening:
Wij verhuren / verzorgen zelf ook wel eens show's waar we ook de nodige vraagtekens bij zetten of het zo wel moet.
Maar als de klant dan alles afgerond heeft en tevreden is. Wie zijn wij dan om voor hem de lat hoger te leggen.

citaat:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Proffesioneel of niet, maar iedereen van het koor en het publiek ging met een goed gevoel
die zaal uit.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Behoorlijk mee eens. Het is al wel vaker gezegd: "veel mensen op dit forum zijn vergeten hoe zij zijn begonnen".
En wij techneuten, schow makers vergeten ook maar al te vaak dat niemand naar het strand gaat om te schaatsen.

gr. Herman

----------


## vasco

Beste Petar,

Ben het met jou eens dat wanneer het publiek en de artiest weggaan met een goed gevoel de show is geslaagd. Echter je kan commentaar op twee manieren tot je nemen. Ik zou zelf kiezen voor de opbouwende waar je de volgende show weer wat mee kan doen. Door te plaatsen kunnen andere mensen tips en ideeën aan jou geven wat beter en/of mooier kan (zijn) maar smaken verschillen.

Sta wel achter de mening beter geen truss dan deze truss. Ik ben blij voor jou dat het is blijven staan anders had dit jou nog heel veel geld kunnen gaan kosten in de vorm van letselschade. Hobby is prima maar het moet wel altijd veilig zijn want een rechter neemt geen genoegen met; "Het is maar een hobby", je blijft verantwoordelijk en aansprakelijk voor wat je doet.

Kleur van de kabels; Wat zit iedereen daar toch over te zeuren. Goed ik gebruik ook zwart omdat dat in het theater gewoon zo onzichtbaar mogelijk moet zijn tijdens een musical. Zwart oogt profi maar is geen must, zeker niet als het je hobby is.

Speakersetje niet op de hoek; Vindt het vreemd dat dat vanwege veiligheid niet mocht want nu staat het alleen maar in de weg als ze mensen van het podium moeten vluchten in een noodsituatie. Natuurlijk kunnen ze er omheen maar het is een extra obstakel dat aan de kant niet in de weg had gestaan. Of was daar een andere vluchtweg die je dan blokkeerde misschien omdat ik een deur zie in de achtergrond met noodverlichting er boven?

----------


## PeTAR

ja daarom... die nooddeur zat daar idd...alleen er was genoeg ruimte, maar het mocht gewoon niet.

Ik stelde eerst ook twijfels bij die truss alleen ik heb zelf nog gekeken naar de windups en de truss en die zaten goed en degelijk in elkaar.

We zijn ongeveer vanaf 11 uur bezig gegaan met opbouwen. Zou 10 uur zijn maar de jongen van het licht van vertraagd door de mist.

Tot 16.00 uur toen begonnen de repertitie's.

Ik vond hetzelf gewoon jammer hoe het allemaal gegaan is, omdat ik ht van te voren zo goed mogelijk heb geregeld, maar dat je tijdens het opbouwen zo erg word tegen gewerkt is gewoon niet leuk.

In iedergeval ga ik in die kerk niet weer een concert organiseren, want die heeft het afgedaan voor mij. Zelfs in een streng theater mag er nog meer.

----------


## kokkie

Misschien iets meer communiceren met die beheerder de volgende keer. Ik zie het probleem niet waarom jullie stackje niet naar de hoek kon, want die nooduitgang was toch al geblokkeerd door het statief van de puntspotjes (weet je zeker dat je witte bekabeling niet lelijk vind en als je ja zegt, kijk nog eens naar dat puntspotstatief op de overzichtsfoto die je later geplaatst hebt), dus door het plaatsen van het stackje had je alleen maar problemen voorkomen van een omvallend statief en struikelende mensen als er paniek was uitgebroken. Maar al had de beheerder daar 8 stoelen weggehaald op die toch al zo slechte plaatsen had de nooduitgang gewoon weer vrij geweest, misschien had hij het te druk met jullie op de vingers kijken.
Verder had je misschien meer een keuze moeten maken tussen of alles op 1 podium of bandje en koor apart. Nu stopt je witte doekje halverwege het bandje en zie je licht er niet symmetrisch uit. Dus of het achterdoek over de volledige breedte of alleen achter het koor (gewoon een stukje terugknopen dus). Bij doek over de volledige breedte kan je kiezen of gewoon een symmetrisch lichtplan voor koor en band samen of een symmetrisch lichtsetje voor het koor en het bandje apart uitlichten. Als je het doek alleen achter het koor doet geldt voor het licht alleen optie twee. 
Voor je mic kabels, als je de slack gewoon netjes oprolt en onder het statief legt, dan scheelt dat al de helft. Daar moet echt wel tijd voor zijn en een laatste detail, dat knijpspotje of kabeltje wat de hele show op dat stackje lag dat toch al midden in de zaal stond. Dat is geen porum en nou zal jij wel zeggen dat het van een muzikant was, maar muzikanten moet je opvoeden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Deze mensen komen niet in de zaal en kijken niet even naar het podium, leer ze hun zooi op te ruimen, koffers weg, zo min mogelijk flesjes en zeker geen eten op het podium. 

Oh ja, het zijn maar tips, je hoeft er natuurlijk niets mee te doen.

----------


## test12

Nu we toch aan het reorganiseren gaan dan ook maar meteen de de discussie hoe de volgende keer. 
Mijn voorstel:
Podium iets smaller muziek voor het koor en koor wat hoger dan de muziek. De speakers naast de muziek.
Evt. nog doekje cm of 70 hoog om de muziek.

gr. Herman

----------


## PeTAR

Kijk hier heb ik wat aan.

Dat knijpspotje is mijn schuld. Vergeten op te ruimen. Pardon...

Wat betreft drinken is dat gewoon nodig bij die mensen. Snap ook niet waarom.

Combo voor het koor was wat betreft ruimte moeilijk geweest. Er moest perse anderhalve meter ruimte tussen het podium en de eerste rij stoelen zijn. Dus dat had misschien weer betekent dat er meerdere rijen weg moesten.

Ik zal deze punten meenemen voor in december wanneer ik bij een ander koor het geluid ga doen. Tevens zal dezelfde lichtjongen weer het licht doen.

Ik zal hem ook deze punten even doorgeven.

----------


## test12

Ik zie rechts traptreden is het mogelijk en misschien een idee om hier gebruik van te maken. Het podium dus meer schuin in de hoek te plaatsen.

gr. Herman

----------


## PeTAR

nee, hier kunnen we geen gebruik van maken. Dat is nl. het podium wat normaal op die plek stond en aan de kant is verreden voor ons podium. Dat ding is half rond en totaal niet geschikt om met zo'n grote groep op te staan.

----------


## Dr. Edie

Tis geweest.. Je kent de minpunten. Ik kijk uit naar het volgende feest  :Smile:  Leuk om bij show's met de keer vordering te zien..

----------


## PeTAR

> citaat:_Geplaatst door MarkRombouts_
> 
> Ik zie op de foto's ook geen Actor setje staan eigenlijk, of heb je het met maar één subwoofer per kant opgesteld ?



Dit was de voorloper van de huidige Actor versie.
En er staan wel degelijk twee subs opgesteld.

Ook al moet ik bekennen dat we maar 1 sub per kant gebruikt hebben.

----------


## rinus bakker

En ook dan zullen jullie weer als echte hobbyisten er geen geld voor vragen neem ik aan?
Want wil je de "hobby image" op kunnen houden, dan moet je dat ook in de prijsstelling laten uitkomen.
Wil je echter een professionelre uistraling dan heb je genoeg punten om wat aan te doen.
En zorg ook voor een wat fatsoenlijker opgehangen backdrop.
En de volgende keer ook graag een wat handzamer formaat foto's.
Ik word nu leip van dat heen en weer scrollen om de teksten te lezen.... 
zelfs op mijn 19" 1280 x 1024 schermpje.

----------


## Vervallen

wat fanatiek voor een moderator [?] Inderdaad de foto's zijn groot en inderdaad is dit de manier van marktverpesting. Maarja dat hou je altijd. Geen reden om te al te druk te maken toch  :Wink:

----------


## elmer

mwoah heb nog wel ff wat "zinigs" te zeggen.

ik doe ook regelmatig van dit soort dingetjes, in the christian scene, en idd daar is vaak geen geld! maar dat betekent niet dat ik me er vanaf ga maken! je doet een job of je doet hem niet, en daardoor gaat je backdrop niet netter door hangen, en je kabels ook niet netjes bijelkaar dat moet je zelf doen hoe low-budget de klus ook is! en als er nou helemaal geen geld is voor wat je minimaal echt nodig bent dan bedank ik liever voor de klus.

ik ben altijd voor verder commentaar bereikbaar.

----------


## Dr. Edie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door elmer_
> ik doe ook regelmatig van dit soort dingetjes, in the christian scene, en idd daar is vaak geen geld! maar dat betekent niet dat ik me er vanaf ga maken! je doet een job of je doet hem niet, en daardoor gaat je backdrop niet netter door hangen, en je kabels ook niet netjes bijelkaar dat moet je zelf doen hoe low-budget de klus ook is!



Gewoon mee eens. Enigste BEETJE excuus wat ik zou kunnen bedenken is tijdgebrek, maar dan nog; die kabel op die box.. Zelfs al was de show begonnen; is toch zo weggepakt? [|)]

----------


## PeTAR

Er was gewoon sprake van tijdgebrek...das het enige... ik had het nog veel netter willen doen, maar de tijd... baal er zelf ook ontzettend van.

Tevens was het een kennis van mij, dus vriendenprijs om het zo te noemen. Straks bij het volgende concert vraagt ie wel een ander bedrag.

Jullie kunnen het markt verpesting noemen, maar wij hebben hier in de buurt geen enkel bedrijf die het voor 400 a 500 euri alles wil doen. Owke, we hebben eigen geluid. Maar stel dat we dat ook zouden uit besteden. Dat ga je gewoon niet redden.

P.s. sorry voor de grote foto's. Dit zijn de eerste die ik in handen heb gekregen. Dus beetje groot uitgevallen. Maar nu is alles wel goed zichtbaar. Zal erop letten volgende keer  :Smile:

----------


## Dr. Edie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door PeTAR_
> 
> Er was gewoon sprake van tijdgebrek...das het enige... ik had het nog veel netter willen doen, maar de tijd... baal er zelf ook ontzettend van.



In dat geval is er niets aan de hand vind ik, KAN gebeuren, als het niet anders kan..




> citaat:
> Tevens was het een kennis van mij, dus vriendenprijs om het zo te noemen. Straks bij het volgende concert vraagt ie wel een ander bedrag.
> 
> Jullie kunnen het markt verpesting noemen, maar wij hebben hier in de buurt geen enkel bedrijf die het voor 400 a 500 euri alles wil doen. Owke, we hebben eigen geluid. Maar stel dat we dat ook zouden uit besteden. Dat ga je gewoon niet redden.



Lijkt mijzelf een mooie prijs opzich, als je het spul in eigen beheer hebt.

----------


## Vervallen

Ik denk dat het wel duidelijk is. En als ik het zo hoor Zal PeTAR het de volgende keer ook wel anders aanpassen. Een goede ondernemer/toekommend ondernemer durft zijn fouten toe te geven en durft aan te geven dat hij wil leren. (Dus er is zeker nog hoop  :Wink: )

----------


## jans

Petar,

Om te beginnen kan het wat bekabelnig betreft behoorlijk netter en dit hoeft echt niet veel meer tijd te kosten.
Ik deel je mening dat je met "hobbyisten" niet altijd dat kunt bereiken wat jezelf graag wilt, heb dat afgelopen zaterdag zelf ook weer ondervonden. Heb hobbyisten tussen haakjes gezet omdat ikzelf ook geen proffesional ben.
Ook ik heb twijvels aan de windups, bekijk dat nog eens goed wat maximale belasting enz. betreft.
Je luidsprekeropstelling is discutabel let op het gezichtveld van het publiek en soms zal dat niet altijd optimaal zijn.
Probeer toch de kritieken zo positief mogelijk op te vatten.

----------


## rene.derksen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door J.S. Coolen_
> 
> wat fanatiek voor een moderator [?] Inderdaad de foto's zijn groot en inderdaad is dit de manier van marktverpesting. Maarja dat hou je altijd. Geen reden om te al te druk te maken toch



Mwoah, markt verpesting zal het niet om gaan. Vaak zijn dit van die instellingen die het liever voor niks doen en zonder geluid, dan dat ze moeten betalen voor een fatsoenlijke set. Vaak is het dan "jij doet het, of niemand doet het" vaak ook nog bekende, en ben jijzelf degene die nog het meest aan het geluid denkt. of misschien zelf wel lid van dat koor, en ben jij degene die het mag gaan regelen.

----------


## digital_punk

Ja dat ik ben het met enige bovenstaande punten eens, maar om nou te zeggen dat je de moeite om je par-balkjes netjes gespiegeld op te hangen, je overheads aan de zijkant neer te zetten en je podium af te rokken met landbouwzeil snap ik niet.

maar genoeg commentaar, als iedereen te vrede was, is het goed.

greetz

----------


## PeTAR

Digital punk:

Denk dat het budget een grote rolspeelt bij dit soort dingen en blijkbaar verkijken veel mensen zich daarop.

Die overheads moeten wel zo staan anders vangen we geen ruk op van het gezing en gaat ie alleen maar lekker rondzingen.

En probeer jij maar eens voor een nul budget een afrok doek ergens vandaan te halen. Wil helaas niet echt lukken.

Zoals ik al eerder zei: ik heb van dit concert veel geleerd. En dat zal ik zeker in de komende dingen van mij ook zeker anders doen.

Alleen moet ik het doen met de middelen die ik heb, ook al kan het altijd beter en groter.

----------


## berolios

@Petar:

Zoals een uit de eerste BigBrother-serie afkomstig persoon al vele malen eerder riep:
Laat je niet gek maken!


Ik zal me alleen even beperken tot een reactie op jouw oorspronkelijke vraag (maar ik ben het wel eens met de rest dat je de veiligheid niet uit het oog mag verliezen).
Helaas werk je op het niveau waarover je praat natuurlijk niet met doorgewinterde professionals. Zowel de technici/muzikanten als de organisatie alsook de beheerders van de zalen/kerken waar je speelt zijn niet gewend aan dergelijke productietjes. Vaak is het daarbij ook nog een keer zo dat er in een dergelijk gezelschap altijd wel één of twee personen rondlopen die werkelijk alles beter menen te weten (beheerder in dit geval?).

In een normale situatie (iedereen heeft zijn shit gewoon voor mekaar) heeft de betreffende beheerder in mijn ogen helemaal geen ene moer met jullie spullen te maken en ongeoorloofd met zijn fiolen ergens aan zitten is wat mij betreft al helemaal uit den boze! Echter, zoals al eerder hier is aangegeven, is het natuurlijk wel in eerste instantie zíjn verantwoording als er iets gebeurt. Er zijn in Nederland ontzettend veel regeltjes omtrent dergelijke feestjes en het is het werk van de beheerder te zorgen dat de huurder van de ruimte deze naleeft (en terecht). Met dit in het achterhoofd is het dan ook niet ondenkbaar dat hij het naar jullie toe terugkoppelt wanneer er iets niet in orde is in zijn ogen, dat is immers zijn plicht. De manier waarop dit gebeurt (of hoe het wordt opgevat !!!) is in de meeste gevallen waar de schoen knelt. 

Een paar jaar geleden heb ik zelfs een tourtje door een zestal kerken gedaan (60 man koor, 30 man orkest, 15 zenders in een KERK --&gt; gekkenhuis!!), ik zorgde altijd dat ik een uurtje vóór de trailer en de rest van de crew aanwezig was. In die tijd praatte ik met de beheerder/capelaan, controleerde de stroom/laad/podium- voorzieningen en betrok hem min of meer een beetje bij het proces. Op deze manier weet je snel wat je aan elkaar hebt en kun je op een prettige en constructieve manier werken.

Bedenk in deze situaties goed dat het belangrijkste is CONSTRUCTIEF te blijven en probeer dit ook de beheerder aan zijn verstand te brengen. Uren kibbelen heeft dus absoluut geen zin en ook de hete adem van de beheerder in je nek is bepaald geen effectieve werksituatie. Denk er ook goed aan dat deze mensen al die heisa in hun 'heilige toko' niet gewend zijn, kortom: diplomatie is de sleutel.

Als laatste aanvulling op mijn al niet te luttele bijdrage zou ik willen voorstellen er de volgende keer iemand bij te betrekken die al redelijk wat ervaring heeft. Deze persoon hoeft niet de ***sganse dag aanwezig te zijn, maar in de ontwerpfase zou hij wat tips kunnen geven, alsook in de bouwfase wat knelpunten/fouten kunnen aanwijzen (de deco-truss in dit geval!). Met de ervaring van een dergelijk persoon achter je sta je direct een stuk sterker in toekomstige discussies met beheerders (bijv. stacks NAAST het podium, niet in de zichtlijn). Met een dergelijk ervaren persoon erbij zul je met een beetje meer moeite véééél meer uit je show halen, je zaken beter op orde hebben en dus vanzelf waarschijnlijk minder commentaar van evt. beheerders krijgen.

Nou, ik hoop dat je er wat aan hebt... veel succes in het najaar in ieder geval!

----------


## berolios

Verder denk ik ook niet dat dit marktverpesting is. Dergelijke klussen zijn zelfs voor de kleinste serieuze/professionele verhuurboer niet interessant.

Marktverpesting noem ik bedrijven die zich (vooral) in de 'semi-profi' wereld diverse opdrachten naar zich toe trekken door simpelweg belachelijk lage prijzen te vragen. Prijzen waar zij zélf nooit aan uit kunnen komen, maar dat zal de klant geen ruk interesseren. Dergelijke bedrijfjes zijn dan meestal ook geen lang leven beschoren. Ondertussen hebben we alles geprobeerd: ratten-vallen / vergif strooien.... maar er blijven steeds weer nieuwe opduiken, dus dit probleem zal denk ik altijd wel blijven bestaan.

Maar goed, beetje off-topic

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

My 2cents: 

- Je hebt vanaf 11 uur tot 4 uur 's middags de tijd gehad om op te bouwen. Met een set als dit kom je dan *nooit* in tijd gebrek wanneer je zaakjes goed geregeld zijn, dus dat is blijkbaar niet zo!

- Een beheerder heeft het recht om jou spullen te weigeren in zijn zaak wanneer naar zijn mening een veiligheidsrisico vormen. Zorg dus gewoon voor spul dat er netjes en verzorgd uitziet. Het maakt voor de stroom niks uit of het kabeltje wit of zwart is, voor het zicht wel degelijk! Dat geld ook voor een fatsoenlijk stekkerblok tegenover een hobby-bob wandcontactdoos op een stukje hout. 

- *Niemand* (bepaalde overheidsinstanties uitgesloten) heeft het recht om zomaar aan jou spullen te zitten, maar ga dit niet met de beste man uitvechten. Jij wordt ingehuurd door het koor (neem ik aan?) dus zorg daar voor een aanspreek punt. Gaat de beheerder te ver: dan meld je aan je aanspreekpunt dat je zo niet kunt werken. Op die manier schuif je het probleem af en wordt het voor je opgelost, de beheerder zal wel uitkijken voordat het gezelschap zijn zaak verlaat en hij kan fluiten naar de opbrengsten. En geloof me: zover komt het nooit. Zelfverzekerdheid en duidelijkheid in verantwoordelijkheid zijn belangrijke keywords. 

- Wanneer je alleen maar positieve reacties op je foto-tjes wilt hebben heb je 2 opties: 1) zorg ervoor dat je show die reacties waard is, 2) laat de foto's zien aan je oma en plaats ze niet hier. Als je niet om kunt gaan met de (goed bedoelde) mening van anderen, vraag er dan ook niet om! 

Je show straalt amateurisme uit, wat je zelf nog eens bestempelt. Veel van die punten zijn zonder budget en met wat moeite op te lossen: een zwarte stekkerdoos is niet duurder dan een witte, en het netjes wegwerken van kabels kost je zo goed als geen extra tijd (sterker nog: bij het opruimen scheelt het je tijd). Dus doe wat met het commentaar en zorg ervoor dat we volgende keer niks op te merken hebben: simpel toch?

----------


## PeTAR

Owke even wat antwoorden:

* Die licht jongen had zich zelf overschat en alles meegenomen wat ie had, ik stond zelf ook met mijn mond vol tanden toen die deur van de wagen open ging.
Achteraf heeft ie dat gelukkig ook zelf toegegeven. Was ook de eerste keer dat ie zoiets deed met een gospelkoor en wou groots uitpakken, uit eindelijk heeft ie zijn eigen wonden mogen likken.

* Wat betreft de kabel die afgekeurd was, dit was absoluut geen hobby bob ding. Ziet er uit alsof hij rechtstreeks uit de winkel komt. Zit een nette achterkant achter, geen uitstekende draden of whatever. Dus daar verbaas ik me gewoon over.

* En ik ben niet ingehuurd, ik ben gewoon de technicus van het koor. Ben bijna geneigt 'technicus' er van te maken nu  :Wink: .
Ik heb die stack ook daar neer gezet (vanwege die veiligheid sjit), achteraf gezien een stomme fout en hadden we het anders moeten oplossen.

En nog even een toevoeging van mijzelf:
Ik heb vooraf een draaiboek gemaakt, maar heb daar te weinig ingezet van het technische gedeelte. Ik heb nu geleerd dat je precies moet weten wat je gaat gebruiken die dag. Ook wat betreft opstelling, licht, geluid, regels van de zaal.
Daarin ben ik zelf zeker te kort geschoten.

16 december heb ik een ander koor wat een concert geeft en ik ga zeker aandacht besteden aan die punten. Trust me... Want heb twee dagen opbpuw tijd. 
De foto's worden hoe dan ook getoond hier [^]

Conclusie van dit concert:
Voor het publiek: geslaagd
Voor de techniek: absoluut niet geslaagd.

Bedankt voor de commentaren in iedergeval!

[slotje maybe?]

----------


## berolios

Al doende leert men, zolang je maar leert van je fouten!

Veel succes in december!

----------

